# Cats



## FocusAndrew (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi All,

We have just got a Viszla a little over a week ago, he is 2 years old and settling in wonderfully, however at the moment I have to keep him on the lead in the house as I am not sure on the best way to introduce him to the cats.
Our cats are very tolerant and simply take over the house when he is out or asleep in his cage in the lounge.
At the moment he just stands and stares at them, he seems wary if he is too close to them too.
Has anyone else had any experience with this or does anyone have any advice on how to get them to live in harmony.

Thank You
Andy


----------



## Najo (Feb 16, 2018)

We have had cats and dogs living in harmony since I can remember, and we have had to introduce new cats to dogs, and dogs to cats. The first interactions we will watch closely and have a separation plan such as a lead, or quickly shuffling them into another room. As long as the first few interactions are non aggressive I would just let them feel each other out naturally. 

We have a kitten that was introduced to our home about a year ago that wanted nothing to do with the labs, now he snuggles with our lady lab on her pillow. Our male lab was a little more curious and got popped on the nose once, and he learned his limits. They will find their own way.


----------



## FocusAndrew (Mar 20, 2018)

Super thank you!
So far I think Ralf is more curious than anything, he seems to get quite excited when he sees the cats, if he is close he seems to give them a wide berth, if they are a distance away he seems to want to go and see them. I think it is just going to take time


----------

